# amitriptyline



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Have been prescribed this for sleep. Does it work at all for sleep? Does it reduce derealization? Because I have not been sleeping for 2 months I feel the derealization has incereased because of this.

What are your experiences on Amitriptyline?

Thanks


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was on amitriptyline a few years ago. I was on it for about a year and a half for neuropathic pain mainly. But it also helped my depression and i eventually ended up on the max outpatient dose of 150mg's a day. I had not yet been diagnosed as bipolar and i wouldnt take it today because it carries a risk of mania and it's not really useful for the type of bipolar depression i get which is oversleeping, fatigue, no motivation to do anything, etc. But you don't have to worry about that.

I took all the dose at night like most people do considering it's so drowsy. It is one of the best damn sleep aids i have ever tried if not the best. This stuff will knock you out. So if insomnia is a problem for you this medication may be for you. Also if you have depression with the insomnia this or perhaps remeron (mirtazapine) would be great options.

As for helping derealization it didnt help mine at all. I don't think it helped my dp/dr or brain fog at all really. All the time i was on amitriptyline and before it my dp/dr and brain fog where pretty intense. Derealization and brain fog where what bothered me the most. That along with my anxiety that was crippling.

But once i got put on clonazepam while i was still on the amitriptyline my dp/dr and brain fog totally disappeared and went into remission. Now over 3 years later it is still in remission though i still take clonazepam everyday and i don't plan on coming off it at all. Taking clonazepam everyday which gives me no side effects is a very small trade off to be free of dp/dr and brain fog. Not to mention the horrible anxiety and panic attacks i used to get.

So that is my experience with amitriptyline but remember it is only MY experience. What works great for one person may do nothing for another person and what doesent work for one person may work great for another. I would say try it out. At the very least it will help you sleep. The anti-depressant effects take atleast 2 weeks to kick in and they don't start until you hit about 50mg's. It's used in lower doses for sleep. I have no idea about what dose would help derealization or how long it would take but i would go by the anti-depressant model.


----------



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have had a look at the Cambridge deersonlization scale and all my symptoms were on it at quite a high level. I mentioned derealization to my doctor and he did'nt even know what it was and mentioned that looking at the internet is silly. I have an appointment with the pyschitric nurse. Do you think they will understand the condition?

I have seen that a lot of people use clonazepam. I think if I asked my doctor for some he would say NO immediatly. He said to me I am getting better and my symptoms are a defense mechanism.

What would your advice be?

T


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Unfortunatly i have only met 2 doctors in my time that even know what dp/dr and brain fog are. One of them was the really good GP i had who first diagnosed me as having anxiety disorder (as well as possible bipolar almost a year later) the other is my current psychiatrist. The GP that i had said that no i was not developing schizophrenia and that it was depersonalization and derealization that where the strange symptoms i was getting. She said that once i got my anxiety under control (it was pretty damn obvious) the symptoms would lessen more or go away entirely. She was more then right as the symptoms went away less then a week after starting on the clonazepam.

You could bring in something short from a reputable sight (preferably not wiki) and show it to him and see what he says then. The fact that he says that your symptoms are all a defense mechanism doesent instill alot of faith in me. Also asking for clonazepam right off the bat could with certain doctors get you branded as a drug seeker unfortunatly enough. It's a benzodiazepine and although it's not very abusable some people do abuse it and other benzos. Personally i don't find clonazepam to be fun at all on it's own. You could say that clonazepam has worked for alot of people and even print off personal experiences from this site. It may work especially if youve known him awile.


----------

